

Orbital Sciences Antares Launch at 5PM EDT Today - ChuckMcM
http://www.nasa.gov/centers/wallops/missions/antares.html

======
ChuckMcM
Coverage from Ars: [http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/04/nasas-wallops-
flight-...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/04/nasas-wallops-flight-
facility-hosts-test-of-new-commercial-rocket/)

------
timroman
Good video on NASA TV: <http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasa-media-channel>

